# Grrrr!! Bloody cats!!!



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

My sister refuses to keep her cats confined, and they are constantly killing stuff. There's usually at least one mouse or rat on our front porch almost every day, which is bad enough, and every time I catch them with something live, I take it off them and hold on to it for a while to make sure it'll be okay, then release, or I kill it myself (if it's vermin, or too far gone to save.) 
Today just really p****d me off though, because I heard one of the cats making noises outside, and went out there, he'd caught a skink and was playing with it, and the poor thing had half its guts hanging out. I shooed him off, and had to squish the poor little bugger, which was trying to get away, but its insides were sticking to the concrete.

The worst I've had to deal with before was a ringtail possum that they left in our kitchen, poor thing was on deaths door. The thing that annoys me the most is that most of the time she doesn't even see it or have to deal with it, because it's always during the day, or whatever it is that they've tortured is dead by morning. I can't just leave an animal suffering just so she has to deal with it when she gets home, but it's doing my head in. 

I reckon our Bredli could probably manage one of the smaller cats, I'm half tempted to "accidentally" let her out of her tank after I've "accidentally" gassed the bloody things. It just makes me MAD!!!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea, cats are pretty destructive :|

The day is coming where people will have to keep cats from roaming. I know some of the newer suburbs in Canberra, the law is no wandering cats. $225 fine if they get picked up, same again if it isnt microchipped.

Some of the enclosures people build to keep thier cats is amazing.... good to see


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Apr 19, 2012)

Start leaving all the little corpses on her pillow.
:twisted:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

I dont know why, I cannot explain Joey(my wussy pussy)he is a freak of cat nature.... He is 4 and has killed a baby mouse by laying on it(it came up through the floor boards inside)there was not one tooth mark on it I only knew he had it because I had to pick him up to shift him and saw the dead baby mouse underneath him. He pounced on a gecko and its tail fell off, he was stunned it was hilarious cause he ran away from the jiggling tail lol Birds terrify him, when I take him out doors he hits the deck if a shadow of a bird flys over him lol he is not timid in other ways, he is just not a hunter. In saying that, he is microchipped, desexed and only allowed out when we supervise him. I dislike cats that are allowed to roam free it is irresponsible of owners. I would personally take the cats of your sisters and get them put to sleep, it is obvious she wont respect how you feel and she isnt being responsible sorry if I am sounding harsh, I just think of the wildlife


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe the mouse saw your pussy and died of shock? :shock:


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

cats are destructive,but do u own a dog?dogs are pretty destructive to,plenty of dogs do the same to possums,skinks,even rats and mice,oh,um,doesnt your bredli naturally devour the same diet through its lifetime?
maybe just kill all the animals,that way none can harm another,if thats the mentality on cats,should be the same on everything else,no offence


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Maybe the mouse saw your pussy and died of shock? :shock:


I dont remember if it was spring or winter so more than likely if it was winter


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 19, 2012)

Ooh a cat thread.
I'll just grab my popcorn and watch the show. You never know, this one may not end in the "usual way".


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

must be a lack of hybrid debates of late


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

richardsc said:


> cats are destructive,but do u own a dog?dogs are pretty destructive to,plenty of dogs do the same to possums,skinks,even rats and mice,oh,um,doesnt your bredli naturally devour the same diet through its lifetime?
> maybe just kill all the animals,that way none can harm another,if thats the mentality on cats,should be the same on everything else,no offence


Your right in a lot of what you say.... I feel though that it gets down to the OP wanting the Sister to take responsibility for her animal. I believe if every one was more responsible then a lot of the "destructiveness"wouldnt be happening. In my opinion you cannot really compare native animals devouring the same diet as introduced animals, it just doesnt make sense(no offense) I dont think this thread was a cat vs dog thread to be honest


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

So true, this thread wasnt intended to start a mass debate about how shocking crystals pussy is......  :lol:

it is about disintigratus's's sister needing to man up and look after her own pussy..... to make sure it isnt devouring things it shouldnt and leaving them unconcious on the doorstep.... lets get back on topic.

But chrystal, if you need any advice or anything regarding your pussy, I would be very happy to look into it. I am very good with pussies..... I have a russian blue myself


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> mass debate




bahahaha, sorry childish moment...



CaptainRatbag said:


> I am very good with pussies..... I have a russian blue myself



Male order or Mail Order?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Male order.... I am a male... so obviously, I have to obay orders


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

I always say pussies should never be allowed to roam free and owners need to keep them from devouring foreign food items..... Captain I am sure you have your hands full with your own pussy  Russian Blue ahhhhh lovely


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

well think of the amount or natives that end up road kill to automobiles,introduced automobiles as well as native ones,lol,should we place all the automobiles under house arrest to,wildlife isnt there natural diet either

op is grrrrrrrrrrrr ing at cats,otherwise thread would be grrrrrrrrrrrrrr sisters,i have 3 sisters,when im pissed at them i grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr at them

all good blabbering on bout responsabilities of ownin cats,but some folk need to pull there heads in and do the same with everything else if they are going to hate on just cats,that to me is a joke,locking cats up is all good,but where do u stop,dogs under house arrest to,ban the driving of automobiles,tear all dwellings and give the bush back to the native animals

im not arguing pro cat or cat verses dog,im arguing it goes a hell of alot deeper than just cats,and if folk are so anti cat,why arent they the same with the rest if they are so for saving native wildlife,never seen a cat tear apart a black swan,but witnessed a pet dog do just that walking along a popular foreshore down here,maybe its easier to just blame cats


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

richardsc said:


> cats are destructive,but do u own a dog?dogs are pretty destructive to,plenty of dogs do the same to possums,skinks,even rats and mice,oh,um,doesnt your bredli naturally devour the same diet through its lifetime?
> maybe just kill all the animals,that way none can harm another,if thats the mentality on cats,should be the same on everything else,no offence



I have 3 dogs. Which are all confined to my property unless supervised, and are not put in a position to have any kind of impact on native fauna. The best they can do is snap at bees and wasps, and if they catch one, I'm fairly certain they won't be doing it again in a hurry.

I have no problems with properly contained cats. It is safer for both the animal and its surrounding environment. 
My Bredli eats rodents, however, given the opportunity (not that it would be, but hypothetically), my Bredli would kill the food and eat it. She would not torture it for hours until it finally died, and then eat a little bit of it and leave the rest to rot.

My issue here is not even with cats following their hunting instincts. My issue here is with IRRESPONSIBLE pet ownership. It is up to the owner to keep an animal contained. For its own safety and that of the environment around it.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes.... pussies are wonderful things. I have spent most of my miss-spent youth trying to get my hands on as many pussies as possible. They are often hard to get hold of, but I have managed to get hold of a fair few. The really hard to get ones, I often have had to resort to speering them. Remember tho, I am only chasing pussies for scientific purrpuss's, studies (in deapth) to increase my (already high) expert-tease 

So far I have managed to investigate thuroughly, a couple of gingers, too many siamese, an egyptian, quite a few coons (maine coon) which were very fluffy (you could almost plat-a-pus) oh, but my favorites have always been brazillians :shock:

I really like nice relaxed pussies that when you stroke under thier chin or scratch behind the ears, they dribble.... I guess that is why my cat is my fave,,,, he usually sits on top of me and purrs his head off while I stroke him, then the dribbling starts and I have to quickly grab a tissue......


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

and if it concerns op about sis letting cat roam,and not being home during the day to watch her cats ect,was doesnt op just bring the cat inside themselves,would save op the heart ache of having to deal with the trauma of said cat victoms,seems like a no brainer to me

maybe its easier to just blame the pussy

captain ratbag,hope when your pussy hunting is getting a smidgen dry,u dont cheat and try entering the hunting field through the back door when folk have there front cat doors locked


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 19, 2012)

> captain ratbag,hope when your pussy hunting is getting a smidgen dry,u dont cheat and try entering the hunting field through the back door when folk have there front cat doors locked


Ha ha ha ha ha ha very funny well put


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, but some with pussies will tell you, when the pussy is let out and feels the fresh air and sunshine, it is not always easy to get them back under control again. You try to call them and get them to come inside but they wont ubtil they are ready 

The fact the pussy is disintigratus's's sisters, it is up to her to keep it under control, build a 'pussy aviary' to keep it in when it wants to go roaming and eating poor, unsuspecting wildlife.

Why should it be disintigratus's's responsibility? He would prolly get severely growelled at if he was always grabbing his sisters pussy.... she should take care of it herself, IMO


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

i pity the bluey that wanders through someones yard with contained in yard dogs,even the odd possum that thinks it may take a short cut across said back yard

im not saying you in general,just saying dogs do it with equal,if not worse damage,plus there victoms come in way bigger packages,thats all,that lil skink u saw,ive seen hundreds of bluetongues with same damage ,some alot worse probably,remarkably some do make it

i wont even mention the amount of wildlife you see struggling in pain on roadsides,even seen folk purposefully go out of there way to run them over

your right ,people should take more responsibility of there pets,perhaps we would have less ferals to deal with,especially feral cats


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 19, 2012)

Um shouldnt you be saying "BLoody sister!!", its not the cats fault she is an idiot


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

richardsc said:


> well think of the amount or natives that end up road kill to automobiles,introduced automobiles as well as native ones,lol,should we place all the automobiles under house arrest to,wildlife isnt there natural diet either
> 
> op is grrrrrrrrrrrr ing at cats,otherwise thread would be grrrrrrrrrrrrrr sisters,i have 3 sisters,when im pissed at them i grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr at them
> 
> ...




Perhaps I should have titled the thread more appropriately. I'm just a little bit over having to clean up the mess that those little bastards leave behind, when obviously my sister does not give a toss about the damage that they cause. I can't say I would have the same issues with MY dogs, because I wouldn't let it happen. I would however have the same issues if someone elses dogs were roaming the streets and wreaking havoc.



CaptainRatbag said:


> Yes, but some with pussies will tell you, when the pussy is let out and feels the fresh air and sunshine, it is not always easy to get them back under control again. You try to call them and get them to come inside but they wont ubtil they are ready
> 
> The fact the pussy is disintigratus's's sisters, it is up to her to keep it under control, build a 'pussy aviary' to keep it in when it wants to go roaming and eating poor, unsuspecting wildlife.
> 
> Why should it be disintigratus's's responsibility? He would prolly get severely growelled at if he was always grabbing his sisters pussy.... she should take care of it herself, IMO



Disintegratus is a she and you're right, not only do I have no control over them, I also have no desire to grab any of my sister's pussies.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 19, 2012)

Guys if you cant keep it family orientated it will be moved ...


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats right, I have come across a few feral pussies in my lifetime. Although I force myself to look into these as well (for scientific purpuss) which has gotten a bit out of hand at times.
As for doggy...... also very rough on pussies, possums, even smaller doggies & other wildlife. I once heard of a postman who was chasing pussy and ended up getting doggy instead. That is why energex and companies like that wanting to inspect fittings and stuff on your property ask if you have doggies on the property, because the employees doing the inspecting, obviously much prefer pussies to doggy. 

If you have a pussy, doggy.... ferret, sheep, goat..... it should be contained in some way... to protect natural wildlife, who are allowed to kill each other because it is thier environment that we are intruding on.....


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 19, 2012)

Im fine with cats killing mice and rats since they can be pretty destructive to native animals as well as the flora, but when it leads to birds and lizards I get annoyed. Shame you cant train cats to only kill rodents and invasive species 

But just as others have said, dogs can be way more destructive. My dads dog used to love "playing" roughly with bobtails until one got her bad on the nose which is a good thing. She hasn't killed one since.

I simply think all animals should have to be registered and maybe making it harder to buy them, for the simple fact so many dogs and cats go through shelters each year and are put down. As well as at dusk all animals have to be inside.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

no offence,but unless u watch your dogs outside,24/7 theres no way you can honestly say it wouldnt happen


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

richardsc said:


> i pity the bluey that wanders through someones yard with contained in yard dogs,even the odd possum that thinks it may take a short cut across said back yard
> 
> im not saying you in general,just saying dogs do it with equal,if not worse damage,plus there victoms come in way bigger packages,thats all,that lil skink u saw,ive seen hundreds of bluetongues with same damage ,some alot worse probably,remarkably some do make it
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree. My backyard is not a hospitable place for native wildlife, and I make no attempt to make it attractive to natives for exactly that reason, even though I doubt my dogs would intentionally kill anything.

It's more that she knows what they are like, and has seen the remnants of what they destroy, and yet she won't do anything about it. So yes, it should be "GRRR sisters" but the cats are the ones doing the killing.

I refuse to pick them up and put them in the bin now. I leave them on the front porch/yard and let them rot, because it's not my responsibility, and she should be stepping up and doing something about the situation.

Oh, and just for the record, my biggest, 40-odd kilo of mongrel, will cry and hide behind me if one of my ferrets bites him. He also lays down and lets my pet rats run around all over him. I let my water dragon out in the lounge for a run around (bad idea, the little bugger's quick) and he literally weed himself a little bit and ran away. I think the biggest risk he poses to native wildlife is drowning them in urine while he runs away.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Responsible dog owners have thier dogs restrained at all times... either on a leash, in a dog proof yard or off the leash under supervision. Cat owners should do the same. Up here our Koalas are all but extinct... mostly thanks to dogs (and cars) They put signs up for car drivers, but dogs, unfortunately, cant read.

I hate it when people go out of thier way to run over animals, especially snakes! Karma... I always hope they will bust a tyre or something trying. I carry a hook and bag in my car and stop to get snakes off the road if I see them (in time)


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

back yard doesnt need to be hospitable for some type of native animal to wander through,thats what im trying to say,a bird my land in there,a lizard may pass through on its way to going elsewhere,u might be walking in a leash free area and they happen to cross paths with something,it happens,it has happened to me,even had a koala wander through once,barely any gums near by

and might be your sisters responsibility being her cats and all,but even if u only brought them in once,could have been that skink could still be doing its skinky thing,that possum could still be peeing on someones car from the overhanging tree

also your callering her cats bastards ect,yet sis is just irresponsible,sounds like grrrrr cats is the right thread name


----------



## Renenet (Apr 19, 2012)

Dark_Morelia said:


> Start leaving all the little corpses on her pillow.
> :twisted:



That was going to be my suggestion.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

captainratbag,its not just dogs,somefolk dont seem to be able to read street signs either,lol


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

Getting back to your sister, if she thinks it's okay for her cat to kill lizards, maybe you should explain to her that it goes both ways
and a tiger snake may just kill her cat.


----------



## hurcorh (Apr 19, 2012)

Get one of those collars with a bell on it to help. They actually work reasonably well especially for birds and possums but not so much small things like skinks.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the bell on my cat actually attracts the birds :lol:


----------



## Renenet (Apr 19, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Getting back to your sister, if she thinks it's okay for her cat to kill lizards, maybe you should explain to her that it goes both ways and a tiger snake may just kill her cat.



That's very nearly what happened to a friend's wandering cat. She let the cat go where it wanted until it was bitten by a venomous snake and nearly died. Now she keeps it confined to the yard. Apparently, they've installed some things on the top of the fence that keep the cat from jumping over. Last time I asked it was working well. It's not quite as satisfactory as keeping the cat inside, but better than the previous arrangement.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

dog proof yard isnt much chop,same with restricting cats to your own premises,they both harm plenty of wildlife with out having to leave the confines of ones property,dog proof yard may stop them getting out,and protect other dogs from getting in,but wildlife still can have free range

also even if that 40 kg wussy dog doesnt hurt a fly,what about the other 2,some people have said there 40 odd kilo pitt bulls wont hurt a fly either,then whammo

my dog used to be fine with a galah cruising the house,they become accustomed to your other pets,he was always fine with my reptiles to,but if he came across a bluey and it went in self defence mode,he would want to play with it,he even bit and shook one once when i was walking him,yes he was on a lead,first i knew the lizard was there was seeing it come out of his mouth,you can never rule it out


----------



## Renenet (Apr 19, 2012)

A bell might help for birds and possums, but snakes would be at quite a disadvantage.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

richardsc said:


> back yard doesnt need to be hospitable for some type of native animal to wander through,thats what im trying to say,a bird my land in there,a lizard may pass through on its way to going elsewhere,u might be walking in a leash free area and they happen to cross paths with something,it happens,it has happened to me,even had a koala wander through once,barely any gums near by
> 
> and might be your sisters responsibility being her cats and all,but even if u only brought them in once,could have been that skink could still be doing its skinky thing,that possum could still be peeing on someones car from the overhanging tree
> 
> also your callering her cats bastards ect,yet sis is just irresponsible,sounds like grrrrr cats is the right thread name



Stop trying to argue with me, I agree with half the stuff you're saying!
I would bring the cats in myself, and I do when the situation allows it, but (surprise surprise) they dislike me intensely, and consequently run away when I call them or go near them.
And as for calling them bastards, notice also how I referred to my water dragon as a "bugger". I have also been known to refer to my dogs (whom I love dearly) as "massive ****heads", and to my ferrets as "idiotic ****ers". I've always been a great believer in "It's not what you say, it's how you say it". As long as I'm talking in a pleasant tone of voice to them, they wouldn't care what I called them.

Also, I don't walk my dogs off leash at all in suburbia. They are all well trained, and have good recalls, and are reliably trained to "leave it", but I simply do not trust anyone else around me, so I choose to put them at as little risk as possible.


----------



## K3nny (Apr 19, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Ooh a cat thread.
> I'll just grab my popcorn and watch the show. You never know, this one may not end in the "usual way".



almost ended in the gutter till the mods nipped it in the bud from the looks of it

and back to the cat yes scare tactics may work, but not always. maybe uhh, try bonding with the little terror?


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

cats actually learn to stalk with out letting the bell ring,think about it,only rings when they run or stuff around,cats are patient and learn to be just as affective with bells,bells just annoy people i reckon,lol

i should point out im not a cat lover,actually take pleasure in bowling over any ferral ones i encounter,if i know they are ferral of course,well i hope they were,lol,just gives me the irrats that cats cop all the flak and everyone jumps on the bandwagon,the old the only good cats a dead cat line,thats a bit pathetic in my eyes


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Getting back to your sister, if she thinks it's okay for her cat to kill lizards, maybe you should explain to her that it goes both ways
> and a tiger snake may just kill her cat.



Yeah, unfortunately though, I can't say I've seen to many of them around our little pocket of suburbia

I know you can never rule it out, but you can minimise the risk. Letting the cats roam free is maximising the risk to both her cats and the native wildlife. Not to mention that apparently there's a guy who lives somewhere near us who takes great pleasure in the fact that his dogs will kill cats, and actually lets them out if he sees one on the street. If something does happen to them, I'll have to deal with her whining and moaning about that too!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Yeah, unfortunately though, I can't say I've seen to many of them around our little pocket of suburbia




Well maybe a dog will kill the cat and Richardsc will be vindicated and wildlfie lovers will be happy,
Or it might get hit by a bus. We can all hope.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

it almost started in the gutter,lol,but slowly worked its way out,then again,most debates could be classed as never leaving the gutter,lol

to the original poster,this wasnt an attack on you,sorry if it ended that way,i was just trying to put it out there that its not only cats,and agree with you to eg your sister,some people,well alot,especially with cats show zero responsibility,dont get there cats fixed,makes more cats,some go ferral,they all roam,ect ect,people shouldnt get them if they arent willing to be responsible,that goes for all animals,even reptiles


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

I do understand where you're coming from though. It's not the cats fault, they are just following their instincts. I suppose it is easier for me to get frustrated at them though, because I just don't like them.
And yes, other animals have a large part to play in the destruction of habitat and native species, but it is most often cats that are irresponsibly kept, or at least, it is more socially acceptable for them to be kept irresponsibly. 
It's very rare to hear "I haven't seen my dog for 3 days, he should be home soon", but it's not abnormal to hear it about a pet cat.
At least all of hers are desexed. If they weren't I'd be trapping them if I had to just to get them snipped.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

spot on with that,cat owners are definatly the most irresponsible in regards to just give em some food ,let em do what they like,thats if they are actually feeding them much,dumping kittens ect and still not getting them desexed,half explains the amount of feral cats in suburbia,probably outnumber foxes


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Isn't it funny.... here is us humans discussing how bad animals are at wrecking the environment :shock: and it is us humans who have done and continue to destroy nature, both habitats flora and forna..... talk about shutting the gate after the horse has bolted  :lol:


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

we humans always have to blame something else,we even brought these kitties in,cane toads,foxes,makes u wonder why folk want to bring exotics into aus,havnt we done enough already,lol


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 19, 2012)

Pfft, we're not shutting the gate, we're dropping a nuclear warhead after the horse has bolted.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

and blaming a the missile launchers cat for pressing the button,lol


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 19, 2012)

My pussy is very hairy. I have a pure bred ragdoll whom i adore! He is not de-sexed only due the fact i dont know if i wish to breed him or not. He is a totally inside cat,i will not let him outside at all. The week i got him,the neighbours cat was hit by a car out the front of my place and i had to scoop that up n take it down the vet. With head a broken jaw in 2 places and eyes near popping out,the owner had him put down. That scared me. File wont upload from my computer,so linking a photobucket.

Coco.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 19, 2012)

Pfft.... you dont let it outside...... HA!

Anyone can see it has been looking for mice in the exhaust of your car when you started it :shock: :lol: (just kidding)

Rag dolls are nice cats, (very one personish like my russian blue).... I minded one similar (a Burman) for some people who went overseas..... was a nice cat, similar colours to a ragdoll.... was finding white cat hair everywhere for years after....


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 19, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> was a nice cat, similar colours to a ragdoll.... was finding white cat hair everywhere for years after....



You should see my black tiger rug in the lounge room then,hairs everywhere!!!! LOL.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 20, 2012)

pretty bad when your vaccuum cleaner has 'fur balls'


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> pretty bad when your vaccuum cleaner has 'fur balls'




The vacuume swallows, it's okay.
Gotta love the Vac...

On that note, Dysons are powerful... Just a warning


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 20, 2012)

It's nice to see that everyone else has as hard a time as I do keeping their minds out of the gutter


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 20, 2012)

i say leave the dead presents in her room OR when she is not there take a cat for a drive to the pound or RSPCA and see if she looks for it and pays a fine. She may just learn the costly side of her lack of control and may just play a part in it. But I want to know who lets them out? and why aren't you putting the cats back in if your so concerned. I know they're not your problem and if it was me I'd have taken them for a drive the first time they were left out


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 20, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> It's nice to see that everyone else has as hard a time as I do keeping their minds out of the gutter


I went and sent myself to the naughty corner lol I get carried away at times. I was concerned it might offend you, I am glad it didnt 
annnddd we were given the pointy finger lol and reminded to behave 

Joey my wussy pussy A ragdoll x Birman


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 20, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> i say leave the dead presents in her room OR when she is not there take a cat for a drive to the pound or RSPCA and see if she looks for it and pays a fine. She may just learn the costly side of her lack of control and may just play a part in it. But I want to know who lets them out? and why aren't you putting the cats back in if your so concerned. I know they're not your problem and if it was me I'd have taken them for a drive the first time they were left out



When I can get them in, I do. Unfortunatley both my sister and our housemate think it's perfectly okay to let cats roam. I also can't get them in as often as I'd like, because they hate me(feeling's pretty much mutual, except for one, and he's inside most of the time) and they bolt if they see me or hear me.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 20, 2012)

they'll never know it was u if you take them to the pound,.... 

just think off all teh lives you'll be saving!!


----------



## saratoga (Apr 20, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> Get one of those collars with a bell on it to help.



Church bells work really well: stops the cat from wandering too far and keeps the local church quite!


----------



## cwebb (Apr 20, 2012)

My cat is my only friend


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 20, 2012)

cwebb said:


> My cat is my only friend


Nooooo CW we ALL "likes" you  we're your fwiends


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 20, 2012)

moosenoose said:


>


You are a character  love your sense of humor lol


----------



## Snowman (Apr 20, 2012)

cwebb said:


> My cat is my only friend


You either need to get out more or work on your personality


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 20, 2012)

Ha Ha..... Awesome thread


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a cat, she is indoors due to this reason, I have my birds out when she is around, I have my snake and lizard out when she is around, it honestly does not faze her. Different story with the new live mice but they are in a separate room. However I really think it comes down to the owner, you really do need to look after your cat, apart from wildlife being eaten/killed/suffering because of the cat, they should be indoors(or have a secure outdoor enclosure) and I really think a law does need to be passed that cats must stay on your premises.
She is a great cat though, she is 7 years old and has still never killed anything or attempted to (with the mice, she just seems to curious, lol). Anyway, my point is, I think the owners need to be responsible and the cats shouldn't have to pay for someone else's neglect/ignorance(not trying to be mean).


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 20, 2012)

I have my snake out when birds are around? :shock: Is that the same thing? :lol:

My Russian Blue is terrified of anything that moves.... cockroaches... moths..... doesnt matter.... he's terrified :lol:

He is fascinated with the snakes tho.... he sits and looks at them, but he has no idea they are looking at him wondering if 'he would fit' 






This is him wearing his anti-brainwave manipulator beam deflector foil hat


----------



## richardsc (Apr 21, 2012)

he looks stoked to be wearing that and copping the happy snap,lol

cats and dogs can be ok with other pets,but probably because they understand its your belonging and you would tear strips off them if they did anything,bang them outside with out a teller offerer and to them its open season,not that id ever fully trust them with my other pets anyways,outside is a totally different ball game


----------



## Megzz (Apr 21, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> View attachment 248447
> 
> 
> This is him wearing his anti-brainwave manipulator beam deflector foil hat


Lmao! I love that priceless "f... you" expression cats have.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Lmao! I love that priceless "f... you" expression cats have.



Here's one of our cats giving the "I'm sick of listening to you" expression:


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 21, 2012)

my 60kg bull mastiff makes light work of any cat that strays into the back yard. council said there is nothing cat owners can do because the cat entered my yard. try baiting my dog and you will end up like your cat. keep them contained!!!


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 21, 2012)

There are so many reasons for keeping cats indoors.its common sense,and being a responsible pet owner.rspca figures have shown the life expectancy of a domestic cat is about 16 years if living indoors,if allowed to roam the average is 2.5-3 years.our cats live indoors,as I don't want them killing wildlife or getting themselves killed.if you are worried you cat may be bored or lonely,get another cat.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 21, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> my 60kg bull mastiff makes light work of any cat that strays into the back yard. council said there is nothing cat owners can do because the cat entered my yard. try baiting my dog and you will end up like your cat. keep them contained!!!



Your dog can't **** wit this cat!

[video=youtube;w1gusAIRN8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1gusAIRN8M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> There are so many reasons for keeping cats indoors.its common sense,and being a responsible pet owner.rspca figures have shown the life expectancy of a domestic cat is about 16 years if living indoors,if allowed to roam the average is 2.5-3 years.our cats live indoors,as I don't want them killing wildlife or getting themselves killed.if you are worried you cat may be bored or lonely,get another cat.



Our cats have never been allowed outside, too many of them run over, get poisoned by people who don't want them in their yard or end up in fights with other cats. Vaccinations, de-sexing and micro chipping are the only reasons why our cats have ever been to the vet, and they seem perfectly happy to be inside. Wildlife is safe from our animals 

I agree with them being happier in the company of another cat, and some toys help too. The good thing is a toy can be a cardboard box or empty toilet roll, they aren't hard to amuse. Even bits of paper tied to string is entertaining... as is a heap of ping pong balls in an empty bath tub haha.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 21, 2012)

my 60kg bull mastiff makes light work of any cat that strays into the back yard. council said there is nothing cat owners can do because the cat entered my yard. try baiting my dog and you will end up like your cat. keep them contained!!!

pity the possum ect that wanders through your yard,also hope someone wouldnt do that to your dog if it ever managed to get out of your yard,which does happen ,this is a classic example of what i was trying to say,it aint just cats,and it aint just outside of ones property

its ok for dogs but not cats?

if it makes short work of cats in your yard,it would do the same to anything native,so your pretty much gloating that fact,double standards,dog should be contained to


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 21, 2012)

richardsc said:


> my 60kg bull mastiff makes light work of any cat that strays into the back yard. council said there is nothing cat owners can do because the cat entered my yard. try baiting my dog and you will end up like your cat. keep them contained!!!
> 
> pity the possum ect that wanders through your yard,also hope someone wouldnt do that to your dog if it ever managed to get out of your yard,which does happen ,this is a classic example of what i was trying to say,it aint just cats,and it aint just outside of ones property
> 
> its ok for dogs but not cats?




Yea their is a definite double standard...Cats may be a little bit more efficient at killing other animals but Dogs also have the same extreme predatory instincts that they will act on...just like any cat..So yes it's a double standard.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 21, 2012)

well there are feral dogs,so they would have to eat to,and im sure they are quite efficient,also dogs do alot of damage,and to animals that a cat wouldnt even try to take on


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 21, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> my 60kg bull mastiff makes light work of any cat that strays into the back yard. council said there is nothing cat owners can do because the cat entered my yard. try baiting my dog and you will end up like your cat. keep them contained!!!



60kg?!?! For a bullmastiff sounds ridiculously overweight. Perhaps you should stop leaving catnip in the middle of the yard to entice the cats in...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 21, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> 60kg?!?! For a bullmastiff sounds ridiculously overweight. Perhaps you should stop leaving catnip in the middle of the yard to entice the cats in...


I used to breed Bull Mastiffs, one of my fully matured Bull Mastiff stud dogs tipped the scale at 60kg my Bitches used to be around 45-50 kg my other stud dogs were around 50-55kg they were all muscle not an ounce of fat  English Mastiffs are often 60 kg though  heh heh heh mind you its been 15 years since I bred them so perhaps things have changed 
heh heh heh mine loved cats though actually they loved anything except people trying to tresspass onto the property in our absence.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 21, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> my 60kg bull mastiff makes light work of any cat that strays into the back yard. council said there is nothing cat owners can do because the cat entered my yard. try baiting my dog and you will end up like your cat. keep them contained!!!




Wow.... talk about a chip on your shoulder :shock: Yes, but if your 60 Kg bull mastif gets out and kills a child, someone elses dog, cat whatever... I hope you will be prepared for the consequences 

people with attitudes like yours tend to give 'aggressive' breeds of dog and thier owners a bad name, and that attitude is what is making it harder, if not impossible for people to own certain types of bull dogs.

Pull your head in mate.

Go ahead... I got my flame proof suit on


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 21, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Wow.... talk about a chip on your shoulder :shock: Yes, but if your 60 Kg bull mastif gets out and kills a child, someone elses dog, cat whatever... I hope you will be prepared for the consequences
> 
> people with attitudes like yours tend to give 'aggressive' breeds of dog and thier owners a bad name, and that attitude is what is making it harder, if not impossible for people to own certain types of bull dogs.
> 
> ...


I must say I took what cstone said as giving Bull Mastiffs more of a bad reputation.... I owned and bred the breed for 16 years and in that time I never had one savage dog they were around all manner of animals and young children. In saying this they have a natural guarding instinct, being that they will guard and protect their "family/property" My dogs never harmed another animal or child at any time on the property however come dark or we were not home then they did on one occasion "hold" an intruder till we got home..... I might add the intruder was merely bruised and very unhappy(local naughty teen) It is terrible when people breed a savage strain of a breed or people help magnify a natural instinct in an irresponsible manner  One of my last Bull Mastiff Bitches was still guarding at a wreckers in Nth QLD any-one can walk in there during the day but at night she is on duty.... her and her cat buddies lol


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 21, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> I used to breed Bull Mastiffs, one of my fully matured Bull Mastiff stud dogs tipped the scale at 60kg my Bitches used to be around 45-50 kg my other stud dogs were around 50-55kg they were all muscle not an ounce of fat  English Mastiffs are often 60 kg though  heh heh heh mind you its been 15 years since I bred them so perhaps things have changed
> heh heh heh mine loved cats though actually they loved anything except people trying to tresspass onto the property in our absence.



Fair enough. I only know a couple of bull mastiffs, all female, and they're around 35-40kg.


----------



## ToadCountry (Apr 21, 2012)

I hear of dogs eating cats who stray over fences every now and then through my work - we also get the odd cat carried in by a distraught family who just heard a "pop" and realised their cat got run over two doors down. 
And I can't say I have much sympathy - other than to offer tissues and some gentle advice.
Words like "we loved our cat - he never strayed much, until the dog down the street ate him" just doesn't make sense to me.
To me, if your cat is down the street - it's called WANDERING (and probably killing bucket loads of wildlife on the way) - and wandering animals can, and do - get killed.

I have two lazy cats - and they are inside - except for a completely enclosed catmax-type run down the south side of the house. 
Cos that's what you do - when you want to own a cat.
You desex it, and keep it inside!!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 21, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Fair enough. I only know a couple of bull mastiffs, all female, and they're around 35-40kg.


Ohhh it's like Boxers(I used to show and breed those for a bit too) you get different strains, The continentals were far heavier than the American or Australian lines this is all going back a long time though these days you can get quite heavy Australian lines.... I might not have liked cstone's post much, but his Bull Mastiff could very well have been 60kg


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

I dont care how heavy his dog is.... thats not my point. One of the nicest dogs I have ever had the pleasure of meeting, was in Canberra, it was a Pitbull, female, black with a white bib. Her name was Crystal, believe it or not. It was the gentlest dog, and one of the most intelligent and friendly.... and til the day she died, she never bit anyone or was ever in any trouble. But people in the streets when we took her for a walk, were terrified of her.....

I just dont think comments like 'my dog will eat your cat, and you if you try to poison my dog" are very sensible to try to gain public empathy and be able to keep beautiful specimens of 'viscious dog'......

Watch out it isnt you if it ever snaps......


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 22, 2012)

I own 1 cat and my parents own 2 dogs(Alaskan Malamutes) and I can tell you, the Malamutes kill more native wildlife then my cat. We live on a couple of acres and tend to get field mice come inside(naughty little buggers) and my cat just watches them, she runs over to them and then stands there, not sure what to do next. My hatchie beardie sits on her, and she doesnt care. 1 of my parents Malamutes have killed 3 possums(strayed into her yard), 1 Blue Tongue(baby, again, strayed into her yard), and a few feral rabbits. However the other Malamute has killed 2 kangaroos(got out), 2 beardies(got out), 2 possums(one being a ringtail) and rabbits. I personally am more of a INDOOR cat lover than a dog lover, only due to this reason, those dogs have killed so much wildlife....
My parents have of course made their fences higher/electrified and they have put the wire/concrete into the ground so they cant dig out but they have still killed wildlife, it just... saddens me


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I dont care how heavy his dog is.... thats not my point. One of the nicest dogs I have ever had the pleasure of meeting, was in Canberra, it was a Pitbull, female, black with a white bib. Her name was Crystal, believe it or not. It was the gentlest dog, and one of the most intelligent and friendly.... and til the day she died, she never bit anyone or was ever in any trouble. But people in the streets when we took her for a walk, were terrified of her.....
> 
> I just dont think comments like 'my dog will eat your cat, and you if you try to poison my dog" are very sensible to try to gain public empathy and be able to keep beautiful specimens of 'viscious dog'......
> 
> Watch out it isnt you if it ever snaps......



I get the same as well, with my rotti x and dobe x kelpie, both of which are absolutely lovely, will break your feet by standing on them, but wouldn't hurt a fly. The mongrel (probably ridgie x, from pigging lines) is the gentlest soul to everything on the planet, except other dogs. He's got a huge fear aggression issue, and as much as I hate it, sometimes the easiest way to get OTHER PEOPLE's dogs under control is to say things along those lines. I've lost count of the amount of times when we've been accosted while out walking by an out of control dog, the owner 50m away yelling "it's okay, he's friendly!" These days they get the response of "That's great, MINE'S NOT!!"
Mine's always on lead, so legally not at fault, but you can bet your backside he'd still get the blame because he's 40+ kg. 
And that doesn't affect my earlier comment that all my dogs are well trained etc. They are, and are fine with every other animal, but my big boy is terrified of other dogs, and does react violently to them if they get too close. We're working on it, but baby steps...


----------



## richardsc (Apr 22, 2012)

mastiff and it didnt go in the gutter,lol

dogs can feel threatened when restrained and approached by other dogs,renders them unable to back away

we had a rotty similar to how u describe your ridgey cross,we just muzzled her to be an the safe side,generally she was fine,but more concern when other dogs off lead approached,sometimes they arent so friendly and alot of folk have no control of there dogs,lol

I hear of dogs eating cats who stray over fences every now and then through my work - we also get the odd cat carried in by a distraught family who just heard a "pop" and realised their cat got run over two doors down.

wandering dogs get run over to


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 22, 2012)

eHarmony Video Bio - YouTube

Check it out guy's...


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 23, 2012)

love your feedback guys, but one thing alot of you should know already being responsible adults is never assume anything untill you know the full story, which im not getting into because stiring the pot makes for great reading.

aww how cute lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 23, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> love your feedback guys, but one thing alot of you should know already being responsible adults is never assume anything untill you know the full story, which im not getting into because stiring the pot makes for great reading.
> 
> aww how cute lol


Aaawww makes me want to get back into breeding Bull Mastiffs again, Truly love the Breed


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 23, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Aaawww makes me want to get back into breeding Bull Mastiffs again, Truly love the Breed



saved the big boofhead from the pound he was due to be put down the next day. knowing the liklyhood of someone adopting such a large dog was very unlikly i couldnt let the unthinkable happen to him so we took him home.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 23, 2012)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2012)

well gloating bout your 60 kg dog mauling kittys that go in your yard then threatening anyone that trys to bait it with the same as the cats cop doesnt sound overly mature,let alone being a responsible adult,whats one sposed to assume when that gets posted

i guess unless one went to assumption college they shouldnt assume

hes a nice looking boofhead,looks in good shape


----------



## Renenet (Apr 23, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> as is a heap of ping pong balls in an empty bath tub haha.



That would probably amuse me, too.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dogs CLEARLY don't have the same natural hunting predatory instincts that cats do...

[video=youtube;qvkXUsvAuHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvkXUsvAuHk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Oh actullay I just like Dogs better! Who cares about all that other stuff


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 27, 2012)

How can you not love me.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 27, 2012)

fangs01 - Aww what a cute cat 

mmafan555 - lol funny vid, however I do feel sorry for the mongoose 
I personally am not a dog lover over cats or cats over dogs. I like them both, of course I have my favourite species of cats/dogs 
That is a good dog, if it was my parents dogs, that mongoose would be a rag in the dirt unfortunately.
Most dogs I have met have been natural born hunters/killers, it is just natural for them. Same with cats, most I have met have been killers, again its just natural. I think that people see dogs and cats as being domesticated but truelly.... they aren't, they still have their natural instincts.


----------



## damian83 (May 2, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Male order.... I am a male... so obviously, I have to obay orders



Obey or ebay orders? Ill have to look into one too



JoshuaAtherton said:


> The vacuume swallows, it's okay.
> Gotta love the Vac...
> 
> On that note, Dysons are powerful... Just a warning



Don't pussys too? Well most do 
Sorry couldn't help myself



disintegratus said:


> 60kg?!?! For a bullmastiff sounds ridiculously overweight. Perhaps you should stop leaving catnip in the middle of the yard to entice the cats in...


My inlaws had 2 english bull mastiffs at 60 &65 he was biggdr ghN her


----------



## longqi (May 3, 2012)

Getting back to cats and wild prey

We just had our 10th call out for this week about cats bringing snakes home
2 vine snakes and a white lip viper will probably survive
Rest were dead or had to be put down

2 cats played tootsie with cobras or vipers though and I am pleased to say they wont bother any more


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 3, 2012)

longqi said:


> 2 cats played tootsie with cobras or vipers though and I am pleased to say they wont bother any more



Thats pretty horrible but I can understand why you feel that way.... It really annoys me that the cats are always the ones the get blamed but the people that own them get off scot free.... Cats should only be allowed to stay in their owners properties... then there would not be so much hatred for them or dead native animals...


----------



## longqi (May 4, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Thats pretty horrible but I can understand why you feel that way.... It really annoys me that the cats are always the ones the get blamed but the people that own them get off scot free.... Cats should only be allowed to stay in their owners properties... then there would not be so much hatred for them or dead native animals...



I completely agree with what you are saying
I dont hate cats by any means
But if they are allowed to kill native wild life then its a different matter
To me native animals of any country will always come before introduced ones


----------



## Kitarsha (May 4, 2012)

My cats face the same restrictions as my dogs - dogs get access to yard, cats get access to cat run - wandering cats annoy the daylights out of me!


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2012)

dogs in back yards do what that dog verses mongoose video shows to many natives that happen to go through the yards,yet its always grrrr cat threads,cats should be locked up

did the dog eat the mongoose?no they play at first,and if the object gets narky,eg defensive bluetongue,doggy ends up grabbing them just like the mongoose copped

double standards if cats should be locked up or killed,but dogs can have free reign if u ask me

be very interesting to see how many grrrr lock up the kittys or kill them folk have dogs i reckon


----------



## Kitarsha (May 4, 2012)

My dogs are locked up at night as well - mind you the possum living in my roof uses them as her personal security team, any males who hang around to long, or anyone encroaching on her territory (or my yard of it at least) gets threatened with the dogs. She knows the yard back to front and where the dogs can and can't get to - and uses that knowledge to her advantage!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 4, 2012)

longqi said:


> I completely agree with what you are saying
> I dont hate cats by any means
> But if they are allowed to kill native wild life then its a different matter
> To me native animals of any country will always come before introduced ones



I agree, I am also a native animal lover and as you said, will always come first over introduced species.
A perfect example of my annoyance is a person I go to TAFE with, she was boasting how good it was that her cat killed a RBB(my favourite aussie elapid) and that it bought it to her as a present... lets just say I went off


----------



## lizardjasper (May 4, 2012)

I happen to own 6 cats, and not one of them is a killer. I let them out during the day but they are in of a night.
What everyone has to realize is that it's the owners that are at fault. 
If the cat is owned, then the owner is either not feeding or not looking after it correctly.
If the cat is a stray, how did it become a stray in the first place? By people not spaying or neutering their cats, or abandoning them.

Think about it.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't mind cats I used to have one, but it anoys me when you see some body get a fine for touching a lizard like I 
saw in an other thread today, and I think they should be chaseing more inportant things like ferral cats.
If they kill one ferral cat they could save thousands of reptiles.







Look at that for a days feed!!!


----------



## saratoga (Jun 4, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> If they kill one ferral cat they could save thousands of reptiles.



Here is an extract from an interesting paper by Peter J. Mirtschin. It's called "The big conservation facade – A sledgehammer to miss the nut" and it's well worth a read in its entirety. A few years old now but still just as relevant today!


"ONE BULLET:

To try and illustrate the futility of the one of the preoccupations of the current regulative system in Australia, I offer the following example: Recently 9 Australian wildlife authorities and customs authority, with their considerable	taxpayer-funded resources, admitted that in 70 prosecutions in a 9 year period between 1984 and 1993, they saved 956 animals and eggs from wildlife traffickers. Sounds impressive? Or not? One feral cat is estimated to kill 800 native animals in one year. So for the price of one bullet, almost the same savings in wildlife can be made in an instant. Two bullets, and your in front. ANCA's Director of Wildlife Protection Authority, Paul Jewell, has said that the wildlife smuggling cycle is never ending, unless the trafficker is stopped, or the species becomes extinct, it is a deadly business. He goes on to claim that regulating this activity "is an awesome responsibility"". Activities such as these that put high priority on prevention of smuggling, because it is easy to gain publicity and gives an appearance of doing something positive, should be re-thought within our wildlife services. Whilst smuggling may be an important threat for a handful of species, it pails into insignificance when compared with the major issues. Why spend so much on it then?"

As I've knocked over a few cats in my time, it would appear that based on the above quote, I have been far more effective in terms of conserving wildlife than their entire enforcement division!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

I love it, I've read that before and I to have been known to nock over a few cats in my time so between the two of us
we have done our share for the enviroment.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 4, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> I don't mind cats I used to have one, but it anoys me when you see some body get a fine for touching a lizard like I
> saw in an other thread today, and I think they should be chaseing more inportant things like ferral cats.
> If they kill one ferral cat they could save thousands of reptiles.
> 
> ...




Looks a bit fake. why are the lizards still whole? My cat gets mice given to him and they are torn apart and eaten?


----------



## saratoga (Jun 4, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Looks a bit fake.




I doubt it!!

the cat in that photo contained

24 painted dragons
3 bearded dragons
3 striped skinks
2 earless dragons
1 mouse
1 zebra finch

Here is a link to the original article from the Arid Recovery along with the photo.

They eat what?!


**


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 4, 2012)

I know cats eat lizards, but my question/comment was in regards to the lizards still being whole.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

A domestic cat gets fed every day with cat food, so when they get a hold of some thing it's more of a game, when a
wild cat has 10 other wild cats hanging around, do you think it's going to lay there and play with it.

I went out west last week because one of my relatives had an acident, and on the way out there on the road at 
knight it looked like this.





I don't think there going to waist there time if they find a little dragon.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate cats.

I Own a cat so let me refine my first statement. I hate outdoor cats. My cat will always be an indoor cat. You can't hate cats for using their natural instincts. Hate the owners for allowing it to happen.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate haters. :shock:


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't hate haters, that would make me a hater, just like I don't hate domestic cats, but there is a real problem in this
country with wild ones and when you see how many is out there the native animals don't have a chance.:shock:


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 4, 2012)

The problem is Jason, most of the haters don't distinguish between domestic and feral because their IQ is lower than that of an alley cat.
I better stay away from this thread now.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

No worries mate.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 4, 2012)

@Jason - thanks for the pic... not really... I do however see why you posted it up here. I believe that cats should be indoors, simple as that... I personally think, if your going to have a pet then love it and have it as your pet... Not just something that buggers off and forgets about you but only comes back for cat food.... I actually had a good talk with my grandparents about this 1 year or so ago and there cat still went out killing RBB's and lizards... Unfortunatly they were its favourite... It also killed others but my point is that cats should be indoors..


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

I was showing what hapens when people don't look after them and how things can get out of hand, thank for your reply
if more people see this then they might be more carefull I hope.
Cheers blackhead92.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 4, 2012)

I know, I am a cat... I guess you can say lover but they can be the best pets when looked after properly, just sad I guess to see a dead cat but really sad to see dead reptiles/prey as well.
I do however think the feral cat population needs to be dealt with. I was walking home from the bus stop only last week and three cats were attacking each other outside. I realised they were fighting over a dead Elapid, I shoed them away and found out it was one of my favourites - Black Whipsnake. Pretty sad.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats not good.


----------



## konp69 (Jun 4, 2012)

I keep both of my cats indoors for this very reason - they might be cute and cuddly, but they are also animals of predation and the many and varied wildlife of Australia are their favourite food. I don't want to see them collected by the front end of some a$$hole's ute, but I also don't want to see them chowing down on a tiny sugar glider or a bird or a native mouse or anything.

Anyone who says "but it's unnatural to keep cats indoors you're a monster" can feel free to take a sugar-frosted...screw... off the end of my sizable crotch implement. It's RESPONSIBLE CAT OWNERSHIP to have them spayed/neutered, registed with the local council, and kept indoors where they're safe from harm but also away from being able to cause environmental damage. If it's "natural" for a cat to be forced to scavenge to survive, and have a short unhappy pain-filled lifespan filled with injuries, infections and accidents, not to mention the constant threat of starvation, then I guess I want my cats to have as unnatural a life as I can possibly create for them.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 4, 2012)

I have never seen a wild/feral cat in my life.


----------



## zaphyrr (Jun 4, 2012)

They're quite secretive, all the ones I've seen have been out after dark... In rural areas anyway


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 4, 2012)

@konp69 - Agreed, they are good cats indoor, they also need to be spayed/neutered, it is good to see someone with sense, lol.

@Rocky - The 3 I saw were "pets" that had gone feral... also my grandparents cat was feral...

@Zaphyrr - I am on acreage and live in a semi-rural location, I used to live in a rural location but noticed no feral cats, weird hey?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

There are heaps out there in western QLD.


----------



## Beard (Jun 5, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I have never seen a wild/feral cat in my life.



I've seen LOTS and shot quite a few too.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Rocky (Jun 5, 2012)

Surprised I haven't seen any yet as I just moved out rural. Maybe I have and just assumed they were neighbors cats.


----------



## Megzz (Jun 5, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I have never seen a wild/feral cat in my life.


Me neither.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

Depends on where you go, I saw heaps between mitchel and charlaville.


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's a story that was in the Townsville Bulletin a few weeks ago.

Native birdlife gone forever | Townsville Bulletin News


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 5, 2012)

That article does not surprise me Chanzey. The problem is beyond a joke. 460 feral cats shot whilst not even hunting them speaks volumes about the problem at hand. Our native wildlife has an uphill (unfunded government) battle on its hands.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

I went all the way to charlaville didn't see one reptile, no wonder!


----------



## Beard (Jun 5, 2012)

Im on the Monaro plains/snowy mountains. i see a couple a week.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats bad chanzey, is parks doing any thing about it, because if they are, I haven't herd any thing.
I herd about the person that got a $400 dollar fine for touching a lizard maybe they should use that 
to get some traps and save 1000s.


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 5, 2012)

I doubt they would be doing much...


----------

